# Compositions attaining age 30 during 2014



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

30 years ago was that Orwellian year of 1984!

Below, I've listed 30 musical works that reside in my collection that were written/completed in 1984:

1.	Vyacheslav Artyomov's Way to Olympus
2.	Simon Bainbridge's Fantasia for Double Orchestra
3.	Erik Bergman's Lament and Incantation
4.	Harrison Birtwistle's The Mask of Orpheus
5.	Repons by Pierre Boulez
6.	Jacques Casterede's Trois Visions de l'Apocalypse
7.	Lyell Cresswell's Cello Concerto
8.	Symphony No.4 by Gloria Coates
9.	Hugues Dufourt's Surgir
10.	Einar Englund's Symphony No.6
11.	Hans Werner Henze's Symphony No.7
12.	Andrew Imbrie's Requiem
13.	Geert van Keulen's Violin Concerto
14.	William Kraft's Concerto for Timpani and Orchestra
15.	Henri Lazarof's Icarus
16.	Dominic Muldowney's Saxophone Concerto
17.	Luigi Nono's A Carlo Scarpa, Architetto ai Suoi Infiniti Possibili
18.	Laurent Petitgirard's Le Legendaire
19.	Andre Previn's Piano Concerto
20.	Bernard Rand's Le Tambourin - Suites 1 & 2
21.	Ahmed Adnan Saygun's Symphony No.5
22.	Valentin Silvestrov's Postludium
23.	Toru Takemitsu's Riverrun
24.	Laszlo Tihanyi's Krios
25.	Joan Tower's Music for Cello and Orchestra
26.	Thomas Wilson's Piano Concerto
27.	Pierre Wissmer's Symphony No.7
28.	Christian Wolff's I Like To Think Of Harriet Tubman
29.	Thallein by Iannis Xenakis
30.	Isang Yun's Symphony No.2

... but wait! ... there's more! 

TC members: feel free to contribute and add more titles. The more the merrier ... and don't forget Big Brother is watching! 

[Hint: I only listed a composer's name once, so there's other works from 1984 by some of these composers (such as Birtwistle's _Secret Theatre_)]


----------

